# what are you all's thoughts on fishing tournaments in Conroe in my bay boat



## CaptTrojan (Apr 14, 2013)

I was planning to fish some of these tues, thurs, and weekend tournaments in Lake Conroe. I have a nice Triton LTS 24ft bay boat loaded out, don't really see why i need to buy a bass boat when I have this bay tank, just to fish a hand full of tournaments up there from time to time? I understand that Bassboats have less wind effect which is cool, but my triton is pretty low compared to others, also I have a motorguide Ix5 with wireless foot control and a plotter/ sonar on the bow, so i run 55 WOT which may not be 70mph but Cmon 55mph is fine and I feel like i have plenty of storage and fishing platform to fish from, and more than enough live wells, plus power pole and then what gets me people say well your boat draws too much, well with my jackplate and 4 blade prop I can get up in 2 ft of water and run in less, also with the motor tilted up i can float in 15-18" easy so In the end I feel like why not? I am doing it .....:texasflag


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have whipped a lot of Bass Cat and Gambler etc tail in bass tourneys in my flats boat using a 120qt igloo with a bubbler as a livewell..... 

Get after it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

And your back wonâ€™t hurt when the days over


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> And your back wonâ€™t hurt when the days over


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

I had a spinal fusion a few years ago. Getting in and out of the drivers seat of a bass boat became pretty challenging and painful. Switched to a bay boat 3 years ago and never looked back. Didn't take long to figure out the only advantage a bass boat has over a bay boat is top speed.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Why would it matter if you fished a tourney with a bay boat? People do it all the time. I sold my bass boat years ago and went to a center console and never looked back. I don't fish tourneys any more but if i did, wouldn't bother me a bit.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

You'll be able to fish lakes like Rayburn when "pro's" are having their kidneys busted on waves...Other than speed, I've never seen why someone wouldn't use a bay boat for bass fishing anyway...and I've yet to catch a bass at 70mph


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

"...and I've yet to catch a bass at 70mph " That's accurate, as well as funny!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

All the bass boat fells will be Jealous.
About 12 years ago now the people on 2Cool talked me out of buying a bassboat and buying a bay boat. Best thing I ever did.
Love my bay boat and can do everything then can but do 70mph.


----------



## CaptTrojan (Apr 14, 2013)

You guys rock !!! Thanks for the comments, LOL. 
I will come back and post epic pictures from my adventures ....coming soon...!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Need any help navigating Conroe, send me a PM


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep.



sgrem said:


> Get after it.


----------



## Condor71 (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm looking to buy either a 240 or 260 Triton and was glad to see the responses to WaterMans post. Is the T-top a good or bad thing when two guys are bass fishing from seats? Does the top get in the way of casting?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Condor71 said:


> I'm looking to buy either a 240 or 260 Triton and was glad to see the responses to WaterMans post. Is the T-top a good or bad thing when two guys are bass fishing from seats? Does the top get in the way of casting?


T-tops are a pain when bass fishing...for casting and maneuverability...especially if you're fishing places like Rayburn with a lot of buckbrush and timber. If you primarily bassfish and occasionally bay fish...I'd suggest a bay boat with a Bimini. You can take it on and off.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If you get a T Top go with the Stryker , remove 4 Allen screws and it comes apart below the center console bar. Very easy to put back on in July and August


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Go for it, that boat is perfect for all water. We've done any bass trips in our 22 Extreme


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

photofishin said:


> T-tops are a pain when bass fishing...for casting and maneuverability...especially if you're fishing places like Rayburn with a lot of buckbrush and timber. If you primarily bassfish and occasionally bay fish...I'd suggest a bay boat with a Bimini. You can take it on and off.


Yup. One of my friends running a 22 Pure Bay had a T-Top on his fishing a Lake Houston tournament. He had to put in at Lake Houston Marina and run all the way up Luges to Ponderosa marina because he couldn't fit under that bridge right by Ponderosa and that's where the tournament took off


----------



## CaptTrojan (Apr 14, 2013)

Update Went to Fayette, this morning with the bay boat - had a few biggens but scale didn't work


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice work! Fish don't care what kind of boat you are in. I have fished with Chris Edwards on Conroe a few times and he runs a Blue Wave CC. Works great and a nice ride. I'm tall and it was nice not having to crouch down and get into a seat. Only advantage I see with a bass boat vs CC is the low sides allow for easier grabbing of fish


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

I fish my bay boat in the fresh all the time, I like it better than a standard bass boat all the way around


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to fish the weekly tourney's in a bay boat. 

But I wouldn't dismiss the advantages of a bass boat, either. 70MPH may not catch fish, but it can get you to the best spots before the masses get there. And let you fish further away and longer before hauling butt back to the weigh in. Bass boat decks are closer to the water for flipping and other methods that win a lot of tournaments. They're quieter because of the carpeting. They have tons of under-deck, locked storage for those trips when you don't want to invite thieves. And I've never been as comfortable on a leaning post as I have seated deep into a bass boat driver's seat.

They're the right tool to be competitive in a top notch tourney. But then, that's not what we're talking about with the weekly fun runs.


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

Seems big mama didn't get the word about being landed in a bay boat


----------

